# SP-01 ... decocker or not?



## ApocalypseWoman

Just a quick question where I may be able to get some objective information. I'm wanting to get the CZ SP-01, however I'm not sure whether to get the standard, or decocking version (which is the tactical). Apart from the obvious differences, what are the pros/cons of these?

I'm not looking to do competition matches or that, just wanting something to take to the range and plink with. It is not going to be a bedside piece, as I have a Springfield .45 for that.

Cheers


----------



## Black Metal

If you don't plan on leaving the gun loaded with the hammer down what would be the point of the decocker? If it was to be a carry gun and you didn't feel comfortable carrying cocked and locked it would make sense.


----------



## UA8

*ME too*

I'm having a similar issue with this decision. I have settled on purchasing the SP-01 but would like the tritium sights which come standard on the tactical. However the decocker is something that is questionable for me. This gun will serve as a secondary HD gun to a 930 SPX. as well as a range and hopefully at some point maybe a 2 gun pistol. Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gilfo

I have the SP01 Tac w/decocker. I use it mostly for the range. Also HD in another room other than by bedroom. I think it works great for what I am using it for.


----------



## Willy D

Here is my take on the decocker...You put one in the chamber and the hammer is back...Gun is ready to shoot in single action mode (light trigger). You decock and this brings the hammer to rest and if you need to shoot (mostly in a defensive situation) then you do nothing other than pull the trigger and it is now in double action (longer harder trigger pull on first shot). In thie scenario it is less common to have an accidental discharge if you happen to put your finger on the trigger and flinch (picture holding the gun ready and you hear something that startles you, you flinch and put slight pressure on the trigger)....That is an advantage in defense mode, since you do not have to do anything other than pull the trigger, but it being a double action pull it has to be more deliberate...

I believe it also helps in a situation where under duress you have to pull the gun out from concealment. Unlike a Glock or my XD's, where if you have one in the pipe and you grab the gun from concealment (grip safety is depressed and the gun will shoot if you pull trigger, light pull..I am talkin XD) Ofcourse repitition and training will teach you that you never put your finger on the trigger untill you are on target and ready to shoot...

With a manual thumb safety, you chamber a round and the hammer is back, you set the safety on and it will not fire even if you squeeze the trigger hard...In a defense scenario, you pull from concealment and bring the gun up on target, keep finger off the trigger and disengage saftey as you prepair to engage the target..First trigger pull and all others are in single action so you have all trigger pulls be the same...This is good too. The only disadvantage is that you have to think about it and manually turn off the safety in order for the gun to fire...

So in the end it is what you are most comfortable with. 

In a scenario where it is all range shooting with no defense shooting, it probably does not matter...In that situation for me anyway, I would opt for the manual safety...

Just my 2 cents

Willy


----------



## Black Metal

You forgot about the option to manually decock the gun like I do with my Rami.


----------



## Willy D

Sorry....I just read about that option on these guns...That is a very cool option...So that gun has a safety and you can manually decock? So you could chamber a round and manually decock on a gun with a thumb safety and then carry it on or off safety with the hammer down?

I really like the options, the look and the size of this little gun...I am not sure where I can go see one though...I am really leaning towards getting one..


----------



## Black Metal

No the safety will only engage when the hammer is cocked but realistically there is no need for the safety unless it is cocked due to the internal firing pin block.


----------



## Willy D

OK....got it...thanks...

Do you know if Bass Pro or Cabella's might carry any CZ's?

I wanna see one in person...

Willy


----------



## Pistolero

I own the SP-01 Tactical with the ambi decocker. After carrying a Sig as my primary concealed weapon for years, I've come to appreciate the decocker. It is unnecessary to pull the trigger to clear the weapon. I believe this is safer for all involved. Unfortunately, the teensy decock lever on the SP-01 is much harder to use than the gently sweeping Sig decocker. Also, I prefer a weapon without a manual safety in the way. The heavy DA trigger pull of the first shot from the SP-01 is safety enough for my needs. I carry the pistol with the hammer in the half-cock position -the point where it rests when decocked from the SA position and feel quite safe (and ready) doing so.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Aha! So it _is _possible to get an ambi decocker or safety on the SP01? I got bad information before!


----------



## jimmy

The SP01 Tactical has a decocker, and the SP01 Shadow has safety.


----------



## Chaemie

*Auto decock vs Manual decock*

If you manually decock, the trigger must be pulled while easing the hammer forward. This would be the same as decocking a revolver . Just don't let it slip. Depending on how many times you are manually decocking , the chances of a mishap might increase.

Does this position (manual decock ) allow you to safely carry the weapon with a round in the chamber. I assume it would act just like a revolver. Anyone know for sure. Also would the hammer safety pin still be active in case the gun dropped.

I am wondering if this is really a big deal? If you are at the firing range, what would be the big difference between decocking prior to shooting vs cocked and lock with safety on. Then turning safety off and shooting.

Seems the main difference will be in the defensive area where a faster trigger pull (Cocked & Locked) might be the difference whether good or bad.

Any suggestions on how to make this dsecision?


----------



## lchangp

*accidentally discharge*

I'm still shocked and confused about my last night accident. I carry a pistol (almost daily and for 23 years) with a round in chamber, the hammer down (decocked) and the safe on.
Last night, before enter my car, I did the same automatic procedure of put a round in chamber and manually decock the gun (by holdin the hammer with my thumb, carefully pulling the trigger and gently releasing the hammer). Considering my years using a pistol, I shoulde repeat this procedure 4 or 5 thousand times with 0.0 accidents (til' yesterday).
By now, I'm using a Tanfoglio Combat .38 super auto with no decocker lever (I think it has the CZ 75 mechanism) and never used a pistol with a decocker system.
Maybe it is necessary to mention I was very nervous the last days due some personnal issues and it was just an accident, but I can't stop thinking about what could happen, considering I use to chamber the round with the nuzzle pointing down in 80 - 90 degrees. My face was I have a few bruins in my face (1 inch below my eye) made for the concret pieces the bullet broke in the floor before went uo. (2 or 3 inches from my face, I think).

Luis


----------



## Overkill0084

I have CZ75BD (i.e. Decocker). The reason I bought the decocker version? Easy, that's what was in stock, and I'm impatient. I recently bought a EAA Witness Match with the "normal" safety. I think I prefer the decocker on the CZ. 
For a range toy, it really doesn't matter all that much. Which do you like? Let's face it, when your at the range, your gun is either in use or empty and open. The style of your safing mechanism doesn't really come into play very much.


----------



## recoilguy

Willy D said:


> I really like the options, the look and the size of this little gun...I am not sure where I can go see one though...I am really leaning towards getting one..


The SP-01 is not a little gun.....I own the SP-01 tactical and the P-01 both decockered weapons. I find the decocker on the CZ very user friendlly and the suit my style very nicely. You need to see how it works for you. The DA/SA points are described nicely already. The gun will only fire if you pull the trigger, when this gun is decocked you have to think about pulling the trigger to do so.I like it a lot! I am not a big fan of all the safties on guns, the decocker is effective simple and works very well\

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084

recoilguy said:


> The SP-01 is not a little gun.....I own the SP-01 tactical and the P-01 both decockered weapons. I find the decocker on the CZ very user friendlly and the suit my style very nicely. You need to see how it works for you. The DA/SA points are described nicely already. The gun will only fire if you pull the trigger, when this gun is decocked you have to think about pulling the trigger to do so.I like it a lot! I am not a big fan of all the safties on guns, the decocker is effective simple and works very well\
> 
> RCG


To be fair, the CZs seem to hide their mass pretty well. Yes, the full size CZs are not small guns. However, IMHO they don't feel very large when your handling them. Going from a full sized 1911 to a CZ 75 feels dramatically different.


----------



## Captain Spalding

@ ApocalyseWoman:
As you already have a Springfield .45, I'd recommend staying with the safety rather than the decocker to keep the manual of arms consistent.

That said, in general I favor decockers over safeties.

Re: SP-01 and level of safety when decocking the hammer:
The decocking version is the safest. The decocker allows the hammer to be lowered without the firing pin safety being disengaged.
The manual safety version of the SP-01, while not as safe as the decocking version, has an advantage over some other pistols with manual safeties. With the SP-01, you hold the hammer back, pull the trigger, let the hammer forward slightly to clear it of the sear, and then release the trigger. As the trigger is released, the hammer block rotates into position, preventing the hammer from hitting the firing pin as it's lowered the rest of the way down.

Re: carrying with one in the pipe:
On all versions there is a hammer block which prevents the hammer from striking the firing pin until the trigger is pulled. So it's safe to carry with one in the pipe.


----------

